# 9 hour machanie polish with a sealey polisher +3M..(pic heavy)



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

started 9:30ish this morning and just finished about 8pm i am nackerd to say the least.. (hat's off to you pro's out there) my body is aching honest .

well i started off with a snow foam...then wash ..then clay... then wash... then used ZYMOL HD paint clenser.. as was'nt planing to do the polish today.. just thought i would wax it.. but then changed my mind...

polish used was all 3M stuff

in order i used them

green cuting polish +green pad ..then yellow polish+ yellow pad... then blue ultra fine finshing polish+blue pad

here are some pics me at hard work like said wont be doing that again in A LONG time

after the polish i used my wax of choice which was (best of show which i appled all over the car then waited 10 mins then buffed it all off

here are the pics sorry they aint in any order of the paint correction.. the pics dont really do it any justice .. put it this way there are NO swirl's..or scratch AT ALL 
enjoy




































































































then the wax (best of show)



























the result's with a few added pics of my gage conversion + SMD conversion + my helldya beam's








































































































































thank's for taking half your life to have look through all my pics


----------



## leigh258 (May 20, 2010)

sounds good, but i cant see the pics?


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

nor i!!


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

me neither...


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

invisible car, you must of been busy lol


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

so clean its invisable lol


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

pauls_ said:


> here are the pics sorry they aint in any order of the paint correction.. the pics dont really do it any justice .. put it this way there are NO swirl's..or scratch AT ALL
> enjoy
> 
> thank's for taking half your life to have look through all my pics


he is of course correct as they dont do it justice and there are no swirls etc, the worrying thing is that I am seemingly going to die soon!!! :thumb:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

me too


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^Did you even spell your user-name wrong ^^^?

Should it not be "Booyakasha"? 

If I'm wrong just kid on I'm invisable.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

why is there a white polar sat on a white car in the snow
i think thats what i see
but im just on another bottle of san miguel hick hick


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

:lol: sorry guy's my bad ...dont no why the pics would'nt come up first time so had to do it all again :wall:

hthpaul


----------



## leigh258 (May 20, 2010)

wow nice pics loving the blue  well worth it by the looks of it


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

leigh258 said:


> wow nice pics loving the blue  well worth it by the looks of it


thank's :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

very smart, definatly worth checking back on, cracking headlights btw


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

liam99 said:


> Good work.


thank's :thumb:


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

tamandlee said:


> very smart, definatly worth checking back on, cracking headlights btw


yeah sorry about the first pic upload :wall:

yeah the head lights are my fav


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, great working looks stunning, especially in blue :thumb:


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Wow, great working looks stunning, especially in blue :thumb:


thak's mate..yeah arden blue is the best colour 

thank's again :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Cars looks great mate, you have done a great job :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Car looks great


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

andye said:


> Cars looks great mate, you have done a great job :thumb:


thank's mate was a hard work lol but worth it :thumb:


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

PIT said:


> Car looks great


cheer's mate . :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks wicked now, nice work!

Just a small tip. When using the 3M series - less is more... It looks like you're applying quite a load of EF when you're working with the yellow pad.. If you take time to prime the pads prior, you'll see that you can use just a small drop each time Also thin layers of Concorso
When I work on cars I always put MF towels that I'm using on the windows, that way they never end up on the floor..


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Brynjar said:


> Looks wicked now, nice work!
> 
> Just a small tip. When using the 3M series - less is more... It looks like you're applying quite a load of EF when you're working with the yellow pad.. If you take time to prime the pads prior, you'll see that you can use just a small drop each time Also thin layers of Concorso
> When I work on cars I always put MF towels that I'm using on the windows, that way they never end up on the floor..


thank's for the reply:thumb: and the advice mate :thumb:


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

wow top gob mate! I like the those vxr's, blue in my opinion is the best colour for them, looks simply stunning. Did you have any little scratche's to get out before you started, how did you find the 3m stuff, ive just ordered some 30 fast cut plus to do my octavia vrs with ;-)


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good, you didn't happen to go up the washington highway the other day?


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

jammyb2010 said:


> wow top gob mate! I like the those vxr's, blue in my opinion is the best colour for them, looks simply stunning. Did you have any little scratche's to get out before you started, how did you find the 3m stuff, ive just ordered some 30 fast cut plus to do my octavia vrs with ;-)


sorry for the late reply been on hols

well it's the first time it's ever had a polisher to it from new jan 08...was full of light swirls..and scratch..and a few very deep 1's to ...

found the 3M polish very very easy to use...just make sure you give the pad a good soak in water befor use (3M green pad)



XTR said:


> Looks good, you didn't happen to go up the washington highway the other day?


 might of been me but there is a few about



rodders said:


> Looking great!


thank's mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

T4RFY said:


> Nice!!!


thank's :thumb:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice pics mate - looks real good


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Just wondered what your verdict is of the Sealey ER1700P.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good but would be interesting some see some correction shots as you said you have done a 3 stage polish in 9 hours, and say there are no swirls or scratches at all.... 9 hours is very quick even most pros can't do a 3 stage polish in one day.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Digging up an old thread here.... Nice car though... always loved Arden Blue.

Don't know why you didn't ask further questions on your own thread regarding the Sealey

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247753


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Very nice mate, I have exactly the same car.  guess your over on vxr online aswell with the stickers ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the OP of this thread has'nt logged on since may last year so no point asking him questions really


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Didn't even see when this was originally posted. Lol


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very impressive work I know what you mean about feeling knacked. What these pros do in 1 day is what I can only do in two or three.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

cracking work,really like vxr astra's


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work. I cannot wait until I can afford my VXR


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate, good work.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks ace


----------



## w3lshboyo (Mar 6, 2011)

nice car mate an great job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate.


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

very nice def the best colour vxr i will get one eventually love the smd conversion as well makes such a differance


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

pauls, nice work:thumb:.... is that the light weight Sealey rotary? what's your thoughts on it please? 600rpm start point??


----------



## spinr33 (Aug 15, 2011)

That blue looks very good like the carpark shots


----------

